# creepy hoarder house in redlands.



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

about 2 weeks ago i delivered a package to that house no curtains and stuffed pilled up inside with hella weird audio playing inside sounded like a sermon or something. today i go back and the package i left there 2 weeks ago is still in the same spot and the sermon audio inside the house is still playing... has anyone been there? btw the package i left 2 weeks ago hasnt been reported missing or anything so im guess either the people are on vacation or the hoarder that lives there has passed away inside the house O_O


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

If it's one of those Victorian one's and has a lot of stuff on the porch, maybe. I wondered how long it may take for them to discover the pac.

A street name ?


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> If it's one of those Victorian one's and has a lot of stuff on the porch, maybe. I wondered how long it may take for them to discover the pac.
> 
> A street name ?


na its on a hill somewhere nice area but the house looks abandoned and filled with crap inside.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

impoorlikeyou said:


> about 2 weeks ago i delivered a package to that house no curtains and stuffed pilled up inside with hella weird audio playing inside sounded like a sermon or something. today i go back and the package i left there 2 weeks ago is still in the same spot and the sermon audio inside the house is still playing... has anyone been there? btw the package i left 2 weeks ago hasnt been reported missing or anything so im guess either the people are on vacation or the hoarder that lives there has passed away inside the house O_O


You can call the local police department and see if they want to do a well-being check, if I saw a package I'd delivered 2 weeks ago still on the porch, it would get my spidey sense tingling and I'd make the call.


----------

